# Bait Mate...



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

ive just discovered Bait Mate. what great stuff. does anybody use this when fishing Baits?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes, it's awesome. I use it all the time when surf fishing, and I use it on the yak with big baits to help with presentation and to keep the hooks exposed.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

(puts on red wig and nasally voice) - please explain


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

I can see just how valuable this would be in the surf Jason. think i read a passing comment about this stuff somewhere, had'nt heard about it before but saw it last trip into Anaconda. so anyway i tried it at bittangabee bay and cant believe i havent know about this fantastic little product. i get 70% more fishing time i reckon with time saved re-baiting and the simple fact the bait will last numerous strikes is just great


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

sorry ScottyBeefs, BaitMate is a bit of silk that you wrap around your bait after its on the hook. it kinda secures the baits onto the hook without effecting the bait presentation and the fish have no idea. A pilchard will hold its shape a lot longer ( ive only used on pilchards but it would work for any baits) and the time saved not having to re-bait every 2nd cast is fantastic... im probably not baiting the pilchards the best way anyway but now this stuff gives me the confidence that the bait will last 10 fold longer than without a little BaitMate.
i'd imagine most tackle shops would sell this stuff and its only a couple $ for a handy little spool dispenser... not much bigger than a cigerette really.( actually looks like a womans errr ahhh  tampon :shock: ) but dont let that bother you mate... :lol: 
anyway if your not using this stuff .. GET ONTO IT.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Scotty, sometimes its sold as bait thread or bait elastic, bait mate seems to be the name it goes by in vic.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

and that spool looks nothing like what i picked up. :lol: . cheers for that Squidder...


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah that stuff is gold! worth it for anyone who uses baits that tend to go "soggy" and start to peel off the hook, Pilchards or bardi grubs (two baits I use often) and bait mate helps keep it there a bit longer. Good advantages off the rocks too, when you have those annoying little fishing picking away at your bait, seems to last a bit longer for the big blackfish to come along and hook up.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I am amazed that this product is not more widely used here in Oz. Bait elastic has been used for years in New Zealand and for very good reason. It works and keeps the bait on and doesn't put the fish off.

JT


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

It's also been used in South Africa for many years. They have different varieties over there, the two most common being elasticised cotton and ghost cotton (which is more difficult to see).

Apart from keeping the bait on the hook for longer, it also allows you to put more power into your cast and thus get more distance.

I never go fishing without it!


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I bought mine from a sewing store and it was a lot cheaper.
Cheers

Simon 
Prowler 15


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

go to spotlight or a sewing place , half the price same stuff


----------

